# Bundaberg Constructions



## Thunus (3/10/09)

Following the success of the two BIAB rigs Gregs constructed he has just been spotted in the shed with a couple of other bundaberg brewers working on a new project.

Could this be Greg's move to AG? h34r:


----------



## QldKev (3/10/09)

Do you think the benches will be strong enough lol

That will be 4 benches from the shed soon.

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/10/09)

:lol: :lol: , Love it.

And his brewstand WON'T be fluoro pink like yours Thunus LOL. Had a great time today helping with this project and came home feeling very satisfied with the results so far, gotta love the grinding job :wacko: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## QldKev (3/10/09)

Won't be long and the next event of the brew rig races will be on. Andrew enjoyed riding around the shed on his brew rig today.

QldKev.


----------



## clean brewer (3/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> :lol: :lol: , Love it.
> 
> And his brewstand WON'T be fluoro pink like yours Thunus LOL. Had a great time today helping with this project and came home feeling very satisfied with the results so far, gotta love the grinding job .
> 
> ...



Andrew, you look very excited in that 1st picture mate.. And its not from the look on your face... :huh: 

Must be something in the water in that region as I recall Screwy having the same sort of excitement when he was at Hennos checking out his rig....

:lol: CB


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> Andrew, you look very excited in that 1st picture mate.. And its not from the look on your face... :huh:
> 
> Must be something in the water in that region as I recall Screwy having the same sort of excitement when he was at Hennos checking out his rig....
> 
> :lol: CB



That's just the way I roll mate, can't help it if I'm _gifted_ in certain areas h34r: 
But I was excited all the same :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## gregs (3/10/09)

Are yes the All Grain is imminent; sneaky photos there Thunus, heres some more pics of some of the gear to go with it.


----------



## gregs (3/10/09)

Thanks for the help today guys, it was great.


----------



## Thunus (3/10/09)

gregs said:


> View attachment 31586
> Are yes the All Grain is imminent; sneaky photos there Thunus, here's some more pic's of some of the gear to go with it.



Are u sure u just don't want to borrow my bag :icon_cheers: 

Lets face it it needs the use it's too white and clean to be used in public at the moment!


----------



## gregs (3/10/09)

And some more


----------



## Thunus (3/10/09)

Gregs did u get the element for your herms ?


----------



## Thunus (3/10/09)

Thunus said:


> Gregs did u get the element for your herms ?



Sorry just had a better look at the picture


----------



## gregs (3/10/09)

Thunus said:


> Are u sure u just don't want to borrow my bag :icon_cheers:
> 
> Lets face it it needs the use it's too white and clean to be used in public at the moment!




It wont be long Thunus before you will see nothing in that rear-view mirror on your pink rig, but you alone. :beerbang:


----------



## QldKev (3/10/09)

gregs said:


> It wont be long Thunus before you will see nothing in that rear-view mirror on your pink rig, but you alone. :beerbang:



What's that in the mirror, Thunus and his Blue Mountain Lager :huh: :huh: 

Greg :icon_drool2: over all the shiny gear

QldKev


----------



## clean brewer (3/10/09)

gregs said:


> And some moreView attachment 31588



Fooking hell, that is some






Did you win Gold Lotto??? :unsure: Those kegs look like Yardys?? <_< 

And whose Shed is that?? Noice also..  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## pokolbinguy (3/10/09)

Those cam-locks look sexy


----------



## gregs (4/10/09)

All the gear you see in the pics have been purchased over a 12 month period, a little bit here and there to soften the shock to the wallet that buying stainless seem to give you; You know the scene; Whats the damage on a half inch ball valve mate? Wwwwhhhhaaaa---------aaattt you must be kidding, I dont want to buy the business. 

Any how I still need a boil kettle, starting to think this is the slowest roll over into AG ever. Just thinking Its actually been longer than 12 months, jeez. :unsure:


----------



## clean brewer (4/10/09)

gregs said:


> All the gear you see in the pic's have been purchased over a 12 month period, a little bit here and there to soften the shock to the wallet that buying stainless seem to give you; You know the scene; What's the damage on a half inch ball valve mate? Wwwwhhhhaaaa---------aaattt you must be kidding, I don't want to buy the business.
> 
> Any how I still need a boil kettle, starting to think this is the slowest roll over into AG ever. Just thinking It's actually been longer than 12 months, jeez. :unsure:



Thats it mate, slowly slowly, if you spend $100 a month(not much) over 12 months, you have $1200 worth of gear(a little much to spend at once)...  

Well done mate, look forward to seeing it come together....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## gregs (4/10/09)

One day I'll get there;inch by inch


----------



## chappo1970 (4/10/09)

Well done and big up to the Bundy Brewerhood! Looks like you guys are getting as thick as theives? Glad to there is a future 3V Herms up there. I was worried I might have bring my pillow case with me when visiting h34r: 

Reckon you blokes must use the same structural engineer for brew rigs :lol:


----------



## clean brewer (4/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Well done and big up to the Bundy Brewerhood! Looks like you guys are getting as thick as theives? Glad to there is a future 3V Herms up there. I was worried I might have bring my pillow case with me when visiting
> 
> Reckon you blokes must use the same structural engineer for brew rigs



Bloody Bundaberg brewers, where are the fooking Hervey Bay Brewers? I know, sitting in their tin shed saunas, with their Can openers and their 25 kg bag of CSR castor sugar, mixing their can of Goo with their 10kg of Sugaz with their hand and filling the fermenter up with water from the hose... h34r: 

Come on, surely there is at least 1 Brewer from Hervey Bay that wants to/or is on this AG caper.. :unsure: 

Why am I stuck in the middle?? Shit, there is a few in Bundaberg, at least 1 in Gympie, a few on the Sunny Coast and a shitload in Brisbane..... I knew the bay was a very special place full of very special people.... :blink: 

Rant over, Im happy brewing by myself...  

CB


----------



## gregs (4/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Well done and big up to the Bundy Brewerhood! Looks like you guys are getting as thick as theives? Glad to there is a future 3V Herms up there. I was worried I might have bring my pillow case with me when visiting h34r:
> 
> Reckon you blokes must use the same structural engineer for brew rigs :lol:




Chappo there's a couple of herms brewer's up this way, and one future herms brewer on the way,your's truly) I'm new to this brew community thing up here in Bundy and wished I'd meet these people 20 or so years ago. they are certainly wonderful people and in some ways like family. And as you can see from the brew rigs I'm no engineer but I do like things to look good, bench's built from anything smaller than 40mm RHS don't look real flash. Speaking of not looking real flash, you're more than welcome up this way, so if you decide to pay us a visit then please do bring that pillow case and put it to good use( you won't see through it very well but we can lead you around). And don't forget - bring you're sense of humour.


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/10/09)

gregs said:


> Chappo there's a couple of herms brewer's up this way, and one future herms brewer on the way,your's truly) I'm new to this brew community thing up here in Bundy and wished I'd meet these people 20 or so years ago. they are certainly wonderful people and in some ways like family. And as you can see from the brew rigs I'm no engineer but I do like things to look good, bench's built from anything smaller than 40mm RHS don't look real flash. Speaking of not looking real flash, you're more than welcome up this way, so if you decide to pay us a visit then please do bring that pillow case and put it to good use( you won't see through it very well but we can lead you around). And don't forget - bring you're sense of humour.



Chappo, these things are built like the proverbial, and neat as a pin too, really looking forward to posting the pics of the finished products, and don't listen to Gregs, he's engineered these beautifully. 
You can still bring your pillow case if you want, Kevs is getting a bit brown and could use a change and by then Thunus will probably need to change his as well, so bring two if you've got them spare :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> Bloody Bundaberg brewers, where are the fooking Hervey Bay Brewers? I know, sitting in their tin shed saunas, with their Can openers and their 25 kg bag of CSR castor sugar, mixing their can of Goo with their 10kg of Sugaz with their hand and filling the fermenter up with water from the hose... h34r:
> 
> Come on, surely there is at least 1 Brewer from Hervey Bay that wants to/or is on this AG caper.. :unsure:
> 
> ...




Hey CB, you know your welcome anytime.

Andrew


----------



## Henno (4/10/09)

gregs said:


> And some moreView attachment 31588



That is seriously cool bling Gregs. When is the silicon hose coming? Must be close to the AG jump now. Got your first recipe sorted?

Keep the pics coming. Also like to see how the pizza oven turned out.

H


----------



## gregs (10/10/09)

I did some more work on the brew rig today. Still need a kettle though.


----------



## gregs (10/10/09)

Another one


The H type frame that the pots sit on is not welded to the main frame so they can be moved to any position depending on pot size or lay'out, simply they slide on a recessed rail.


----------



## gregs (10/10/09)

But of course this needs to be finished.


Flat bar rail that H sections slide on.


----------



## QldKev (10/10/09)

Looking good, I see the main frame has been extended even longer :lol: 

I just can;t see the schooner holder.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (10/10/09)

Kev; the extension was always in the plan, i had to wait to see the extent of it and how much i had to play with. Don't you mean rear view mirror?


----------



## QldKev (10/10/09)

Thunus is on brew day 2 tomorrow :blink:


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/10/09)

Looks great Greg, finished the grinding on mine yesterday, when are you dropping yours of for me to do a proper grind for you  . Can't wait for these rigs to be up and running, fully self contained brew rigs on wheels, awesome!!

Go Thunus, another AG under the belt, what a legend.

Andrew


----------



## gregs (11/10/09)

Andrew have you worked out you pump position yet?


----------



## bradsbrew (11/10/09)

Had a look at Kevs rig last week and was mighty impressed with the set up. Somee more ideas for me to add into my rig when i get around to putting it together. top effort Kev. and some mighty fine brews too.

Cheers Brad


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/10/09)

gregs said:


> Andrew have you worked out you pump position yet?



Yes I have, but I think I will need a little guidance from you, not sure how to mount it.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (11/10/09)

What is it with the Bundaberg area, all the brewers are either bloody engineers, chefs, cheese and sausage makers, plus they have a champion brewer to learn from..................dirty rotten lucky bastards.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> What is it with the Bundaberg area, all the brewers are either bloody engineers, chefs, cheese and sausage makers, plus they have a champion brewer to learn from..................dirty rotten lucky bastards.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



It's really nice Screwy, great people who are happy to help each other, and we all live fairly close too.
I'm really looking forward to the test drive of my brewery on wheels, Just can't decide what color to paint it.

Andrew


----------



## gregs (11/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yes I have, but I think I will need a little guidance from you, not sure how to mount it.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Andrew I've got an idea about how to mount it, will need to talk it over. Also had a play with the way the plumbing might go re- pump in-out.


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/10/09)

gregs said:


> Andrew I've got an idea about how to mount it, will need to talk it over. Also had a play with the way the plumbing might go re- pump in-out.



I'm all ears Greg, more than happy to improve the system.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (11/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Just can't decide what color to paint it.



Poor love :lol:


----------



## QldKev (11/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Had a look at Kevs rig last week and was mighty impressed with the set up. Somee more ideas for me to add into my rig when i get around to putting it together. top effort Kev. and some mighty fine brews too.
> 
> Cheers Brad




Thanks for the grain drop off, glad you enjoyed the beers.

Look us up next time your back in Bundy, hopefully we can arrange a night of it.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (11/10/09)

Another brew day in Bundy, Thunus and QldKev's rigs getting another work day.

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/10/09)

Bit of a production line going there fellas. What did you both brew?
At this rate Thunus, your going to run out of kegs, and I thought the brew stand was pink?

Andrew


----------



## QldKev (12/10/09)

Both brews were JSGA. Thunus is not too worried about running out of kegs, we made sure of that. We both hit out target extraction, both coming around 80% post boil.

I tried out the new Mongolian burner, it was actually as loud as the nasa (the nasa has the air vent closed), and the nasa still hit mash in temp about 5 mins faster. See my brewstand, the paint is a bit burnt looking now.

Next weekend were planning to try and get both burners on mine fired up for the day, so including Thunus rig that will be 3 on the boil.

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/10/09)

QldKev said:


> Both brews were JSGA. Thunus is not too worried about running out of kegs, we made sure of that. We both hit out target extraction, both coming around 80% post boil.
> 
> I tried out the new Mongolian burner, it was actually as loud as the nasa (the nasa has the air vent closed), and the nasa still hit mash in temp about 5 mins faster. See my brewstand, the paint is a bit burnt looking now.
> 
> ...



Come on Gregs, we're falling way behind these two, pretty soon they won't be able to see us in their rear view mirrors :lol: , need to get a couple of brews down for you mate so you've got something in the keg.

Andrew


----------



## Henno (12/10/09)

I can see a bit of local 3V vs biab frienly rivalry developing here. Let's try and make as much beer as possible for the Christmas break. Bloody biabers have it easier though I reckon when it comes to the amount of volume they can knock out. I did my first TTL with the caramelisation bit in it the other day and with an immersion chiller (thanks for the loan Kev) I started at 9 and finished at 5! Just as well it was a double batch or it would hardly be worth it.

Bubbling away nicely now though and smelling pretty darn good.

That must be Thunus' garage in the pic, too neat to be your place Kev  I can smell the Amarillo from here, mmmmMMMMmmmm.


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/10/09)

Henno said:


> I can see a bit of local 3V vs biab frienly rivalry developing here. Let's try and make as much beer as possible for the Christmas break. Bloody biabers have it easier though I reckon when it comes to the amount of volume they can knock out. I did my first TTL with the caramelisation bit in it the other day and with an immersion chiller (thanks for the loan Kev) I started at 9 and finished at 5! Just as well it was a double batch or it would hardly be worth it.
> 
> Bubbling away nicely now though and smelling pretty darn good.
> 
> That must be Thunus' garage in the pic, too neat to be your place Kev  I can smell the Amarillo from here, mmmmMMMMmmmm.



Bloody hell Henno, 8 hours, why did it take that long, was it because of the caramelisation? I did 50 lt of CSA yesterday Started at 8.00am finished 12 noon.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/10/09)

Ok, just to wet the Bundy Brewers appetites, here's a pic of the controller box parts for Gregs brewstand.
Heat sinks finally arrived this morning for the 25 amp relays, just have to wait for the plug fittings to arrive and I can start laying out the component positions and begin cutting up the box.


----------



## QldKev (12/10/09)

Some serious looking gear there, love that new Dixel. 2 x 25smp relays, should be enough 

QldKev


----------



## porky (12/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Ok, just to wet the Bundy Brewers appetites, here's a pic of the controller box parts for Gregs brewstand.
> Heat sinks finally arrived this morning for the 25 amp relays, just have to wait for the plug fittings to arrive and I can start laying out the component positions and begin cutting up the box.



Looks the goods.
How you going to cut the box?
If you give me a sketch of it I can make the square holes required on the milling machine.

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/10/09)

budwiser said:


> Looks the goods.
> How you going to cut the box?
> If you give me a sketch of it I can make the square holes required on the milling machine.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it will be easier than my method, thanks for the offer Budwiser, I'll layout a plan tonight.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## brettprevans (12/10/09)

christ andrew whats the power rating of the heating your planning on running? I though i was keen with a 3600W element for 50L. that only pulls 14amp or so. what are you running that needs 25amp?

very nice indeed


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> christ andrew whats the power rating of the heating your planning on running? I though i was keen with a 3600W element for 50L. that only pulls 14amp or so. what are you running that needs 25amp?
> 
> very nice indeed



3600w and 2400w but I thought to err on the side of caution, plus I got them at a good price  .


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## brettprevans (12/10/09)

always go more power than less!
i can heat ~50L water to 80C in 52min. i'd love to know how quicly yours heats


----------



## QldKev (12/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> always go more power than less!
> i can heat ~50L water to 80C in 52min. i'd love to know how quicly yours heats



I take it your running 1 x 3600w element?

QldKev


----------



## brettprevans (12/10/09)

QldKev said:


> I take it your running 1 x 3600w element?
> 
> QldKev


yeh only 1.


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> 3600w and 2400w but I thought to err on the side of caution, plus I got them at a good price  .
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



You ditching the $9 jug element for HWS ones?

Paul


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/10/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> You ditching the $9 jug element for HWS ones?
> 
> Paul



No Paul, this is for Gregs new setup, he has opted for a system with a little more grunt than mine.

Andrew


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/10/09)

Ahhh rito, I have just converted to your setup with the element, thought i was going to have to lift the bar once again.
I am using a 25amp CRYDOM ssr though (looks the same as the one in your pic).

Paul


----------



## QldKev (12/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeh only 1.



Using the spreadsheet I built (thats why I went for the 1x 3600w element in your setup)

Using 1 x 2400 & 1 x 3600 (6000w) 50L to change 60c should take 35mins

QldKev


----------



## Thunus (12/10/09)

Hey AndrewQLD you may as well grab the tin of pink paint I was going to use on my stand.
QLDKev and I are way to busy brewing to be bothered painting anything.

and he's right there's no worries about me running out of kegs if all our brew days are like yesterday!  

Infact I may have to start on double batches.

You guys will need to put tow hitches on your new brew stands (Gregs will just need a portable power station to run his as well) :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## gregs (12/10/09)

budwiser said:


> Looks the goods.
> How you going to cut the box?
> If you give me a sketch of it I can make the square holes required on the milling machine.
> 
> ...




Thanks Bud that would be fantastic, I'm starting to have sleepless night's from the excitement of going AG.


----------



## gregs (12/10/09)

Thunus said:


> Hey AndrewQLD you may as well grab the tin of pink paint I was going to use on my stand.
> QLDKev and I are way to busy brewing to be bothered painting anything.
> 
> and he's right there's no worries about me running out of kegs if all our brew days are like yesterday!
> ...




Well Thunus great to see you off and running with number 2 AG under your belt. As you know Ill get there eventually, dont get to cheeky or you may have to hand- wash those kegs of yours next time.


----------



## gregs (12/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Ok, just to wet the Bundy Brewers appetites, here's a pic of the controller box parts for Gregs brewstand.
> Heat sinks finally arrived this morning for the 25 amp relays, just have to wait for the plug fittings to arrive and I can start laying out the component positions and begin cutting up the box.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31851




Thanks for all the help there Andrew, cant wait until it all comes together. And the pic of the electrics; looks much better than a soggy grain bag hanging over an unfinished brew rig that the rest of the world knows should really be pink. :icon_vomit:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/10/09)

gregs said:


> Thanks for all the help there Andrew, can't wait until it all comes together. And the pic of the electric's; looks much better than a soggy grain bag hanging over an unfinished brew rig that the rest of the world knows should really be pink. :icon_vomit:



:lol: Don't forget the soggy grain bag was a disturbing shade of brown too.


----------



## Thunus (12/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> :lol: Don't forget the soggy grain bag was a disturbing shade of brown too.




Just popped it in the wash actually :icon_cheers:


----------



## gregs (12/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> :lol: Don't forget the soggy grain bag was a disturbing shade of brown too.




He should wipe the brown colour dribbling from his chin as well.


----------



## brettprevans (12/10/09)

QldKev said:


> Using the spreadsheet I built (thats why I went for the 1x 3600w element in your setup)
> 
> Using 1 x 2400 & 1 x 3600 (6000w) 50L to change 60c should take 35mins
> 
> QldKev


35min... Nice. Makes brew day a lot shorter and easy to heat more water in case u need it. Or for double sessions. Rock on fellas


----------



## QldKev (12/10/09)

gregs said:


> Thanks Bud that would be fantastic, I'm starting to have sleepless night's from the excitement of going AG.



Us AGers don't have problems sleeping after a night of drink quality AG brews :icon_chickcheers: 

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (12/10/09)

Thunus said:


> You guys will need to put tow hitches on your new brew stands (Gregs will just need a portable power station to run his as well) :icon_chickcheers:








Gregs already got plans for his portable brewery 


I think Andrew has also got his eyes on a portable setup.


QldKev


----------



## QldKev (12/10/09)

I'm off to dye my brew bag pink!

QldKev


----------



## macmac (12/10/09)

Hey Bundy guys, sorry for taking this so far off topic, but would anyone be keen to send me down a couple of bottles of Bundy Royal Liqour from the distillery? I'm willing to cover everything of course, plus a few $$ for your trouble.


----------



## chappo1970 (12/10/09)

Geezus you Bundy boys are outa control... In a good way :icon_cheers: , just love seeing the Bundy brewerhood comrads pulling together all these rigs and all the bits and pieces coming together. Well done fella's might have to plan a Nth Qld brewery tour early next year and see all these great rigs in action.

Geez not hard to put a tour together, huh?


AndrewQld
Henno
Budwiser
Gregs
Kev
Thanus
PaulWolf
Clean Brewer
Screwy
Batz
Geez I won't want to come home!


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Geezus you Bundy boys are outa control... In a good way :icon_cheers: , just love seeing the Bundy brewerhood comrads pulling together all these rigs and all the bits and pieces coming together. Well done fella's might have to plan a Nth Qld brewery tour early next year and see all these great rigs in action.
> 
> Geez not hard to put a tour together, huh?
> 
> ...




Thats a 2 week tour there already, if you could handle the pace lol

Paul


----------



## clean brewer (12/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Geezus you Bundy boys are outa control... In a good way , just love seeing the Bundy brewerhood comrads pulling together all these rigs and all the bits and pieces coming together. Well done fella's might have to plan a Nth Qld brewery tour early next year and see all these great rigs in action.
> 
> Geez not hard to put a tour together, huh?
> 
> ...



We went up to Bundaberg/Bargara last Monday for the day to book our Camping spot for January(sorry guys, couldnt stop off for a cold one  ) and I was having a little sook on the way home telling SWWBO about all the Brewers in Bundaberg and there is no-one in the Bay  , she mentioned that we could move to Bundy, I would in a flash for the Brewing/Brewers, not sure about work though.. :unsure: 

Anyhow.... Ill line something up for when we are up there in January for a Beer guys...  

CB


----------



## Thunus (13/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> We went up to Bundaberg/Bargara last Monday for the day to book our Camping spot for January(sorry guys, couldnt stop off for a cold one ) and I was having a little sook on the way home telling SWWBO about all the Brewers in Bundaberg and there is no-one in the Bay , she mentioned that we could move to Bundy, I would in a flash for the Brewing/Brewers, not sure about work though..
> 
> Anyhow.... Ill line something up for when we are up there in January for a Beer guys...
> 
> CB



Sounds great QLDKev and I can shout you a beer and who knows you may get to see Gregs and AndrewQLD still working on their brew stands :lol:


----------



## gregs (13/10/09)

Thunus said:


> Sounds great QLDKev and I can shout you a beer and who knows you may get to see Gregs and AndrewQLD still working on their brew stands :lol:




Your now talking of building another brew stand; What one not big enough? :lol: I can see it now, twin pinks


----------



## QldKev (13/10/09)

gregs said:


> Your now talking of building another brew stand; What one not big enough? :lol: I can see it now, twin pinks



lol, how many brew stands does the man need? :unsure: 

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (13/10/09)

gregs said:


> I can see it now, twin pinks



lol thunus will have pink bits h34r: 

QldKev


----------



## porky (13/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sounds like it will be easier than my method, I'll layout a plan tonight.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Here ya go mate,

Square holes made with the finest square drills :icon_cheers: 




Cheers,
Bud


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/10/09)

budwiser said:


> Here ya go mate,
> 
> Square holes made with the finest square drills :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Fantastic, Bud, where do you get your square drills? :lol: 
A nice neat professional job, much better than my 5mm drill bit and hack saw :wacko: and talk about fast, you only picked it up a couple of hours ago. Thanks again, another save from a Bundy Brewer.


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## gregs (13/10/09)

budwiser said:


> Here ya go mate,
> 
> Square holes made with the finest square drills :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



What can I say? Sensational; absolutely sensational. Thanks Bud and Andrew, thats beautiful.


----------



## gregs (13/10/09)

Heres a pic of my herms element it's 2400w with 2" BSP fitting that screws in from underneath.


----------



## clean brewer (13/10/09)

Im moving to Bundaberg.... :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/10/09)

Plenty of Restaurants up here CB, come on up.

That's a sweet looking element Gregs, should do the job, at a pinch  

Andrew


----------



## QldKev (13/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Plenty of Restaurants up here CB, come on up.
> 
> That's a sweet looking element Gregs, should do the job, at a pinch
> 
> Andrew




But can he make good biltong and sausages! :icon_drool2: 

So Andrew, when do the sausage making classes start, and don't call is a 'sausage day' it just doesn't sound right.


mmm, SIAB - Sausage In A Bag...

QldKev


----------



## porky (13/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Plenty of Restaurants up here CB, come on up.
> Andrew




Please do come up.....maybe we could have a GOOD restaurant up here....
that would be nice.

Bud


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/10/09)

Budwiser and Gail kindly dropped off the controller box today with the cut outs completed, thanks again, lovely neat job.
Started on the guts of the unit, mounted controllers, switches, heat sinks and relays and fitted sockets and strain relief fittings, wiring starts tomorrow. 





Not long now Gregs!!!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## QldKev (14/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Budwiser and Gail kindly dropped off the controller box today with the cut outs completed, thanks again, lovely neat job.
> Started on the guts of the unit, mounted controllers, switches, heat sinks and relays and fitted sockets and strain relief fittings, wiring starts tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 31938
> ...




Looks excellent very nice job, but can you splash some beer on it, it's as white as Thunus BIAG bag   

QldKev


----------



## gregs (14/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> Im moving to Bundaberg.... :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




Yeah CB come on up you never know you might end up with a new brew stand.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

Nice work Bud and AQ :icon_cheers: 

Looks like us city slickers are falling way behind the pace. :lol: 

Can you give us a run down of whats what and driving what?

Chap Chap


----------



## gregs (14/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Budwiser and Gail kindly dropped off the controller box today with the cut outs completed, thanks again, lovely neat job.
> Started on the guts of the unit, mounted controllers, switches, heat sinks and relays and fitted sockets and strain relief fittings, wiring starts tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 31938
> ...



Magnificent Andrew and thanks so much, also Mark & Gail your generousity is appreciated and I hope I can return the favour. Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (14/10/09)

gregs said:


> Yeah CB come on up you never know you might end up with a new brew stand.



Ive got the start of a Brew Stand here waiting, Bud was kind enough to offer to weld it up..  

Question is, maybe when I get my Brew rig to that level, maybe someone(andrew) could do the box and wiring and all that for me????  All a bit over my head really.... I could probably do it but it could be easier for someone else..... A few :icon_drunk: in return....

CB


----------



## paulwolf350 (14/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Budwiser and Gail kindly dropped off the controller box today with the cut outs completed, thanks again, lovely neat job.
> Started on the guts of the unit, mounted controllers, switches, heat sinks and relays and fitted sockets and strain relief fittings, wiring starts tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 31938
> ...



I like the idea of the sockets, I just wired direct to the box  

Paul


----------



## gregs (14/10/09)

The sockets was Andrews idea and a bloody good one.


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> Ive got the start of a Brew Stand here waiting, Bud was kind enough to offer to weld it up..
> 
> Question is, maybe when I get my Brew rig to that level, maybe someone(andrew) could do the box and wiring and all that for me????  All a bit over my head really.... I could probably do it but it could be easier for someone else..... A few :icon_drunk: in return....
> 
> CB



Not a problem CB, have you started looking for work up here yet???  

Chappo, when it's finished I'll post up a pic with a bit more detail.


----------



## clean brewer (14/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Not a problem CB, have you started looking for work up here yet???
> 
> Chappo, when it's finished I'll post up a pic with a bit more detail.



Cheers mate... They would be great...  

Nah, havnt started yet, but I said today if I walk into a mess again when I go to work, Ill be walking out..

And, we just signed another 12 month lease on our house and already have 20+ Weddings booked for next year already so wont be going to far ATM...  

Ill be getting up there soon though for a beer or 2 me thinks.... :beer: 

CB


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/10/09)

Finished the controller, Gregs, your one step closer to victory, look out Thunus and Qldkev.





Inside looks a bit like a dogs breakfast but it's been tidied up since.
Love the new Dixcel controller, such pretty lights :wub: . The timer on the right has three separate timing modes for 3 hop additions, a countdown mode and a clock, still can't work out where to plug in the ipod  .
We've got one dedicated 15 amp circuit for the HLT, a 10 amp circuit for the HERMS and a 10 amp circuit for the pump, all switched and the HLT and HERMS are relayed.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## yardy (16/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Geezus you Bundy boys are outa control... In a good way :icon_cheers: , just love seeing the Bundy brewerhood comrads pulling together all these rigs and all the bits and pieces coming together. Well done fella's might have to plan a Nth Qld brewery tour early next year and see all these great rigs in action.
> 
> Geez not hard to put a tour together, huh?
> 
> ...




:icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy (16/10/09)

btw Greg, give us a bell if you still want that 18 gal

cheers
Yard

lookin good fellas :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/10/09)

yardy said:


> btw Greg, give us a bell if you still want that 18 gal
> 
> cheers
> Yard
> ...



I think he does Yardy, that's pretty much all he's missing for his setup, a nice big boiler.

Andrew


----------



## yardy (16/10/09)

No problemo, I've been in bloody Gladstone for 3 weeks so I've missed all this, you blokes are on fire :icon_chickcheers: 

If you're home tomorrow I'll drop the keg at yours for him.

Yard


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/10/09)

I'll be out most of the morning but someone will be here, your a legend, another Bundy Brewer to the rescue :super: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## clean brewer (16/10/09)

Hey Andrew, for future Budgeting(or how many Tips I need to earn), what would be an estimated cost of the Control Box all done??????? :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB

Looks awesome and exactly what I would be after down the track  .....


----------



## Thunus (16/10/09)

I heard a rumor gregs was ready to switch to AG brewing !

Guess its time to sell my shares in Morgan's :icon_cheers:


----------



## gregs (17/10/09)

Well Thunus with you being the major shareholder does this mean youre relinquishing control or selling out completely? Youll have to pay for your kits now. :chug:


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Andrew, for future Budgeting(or how many Tips I need to earn), what would be an estimated cost of the Control Box all done??????? :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB
> 
> Looks awesome and exactly what I would be after down the track  .....



Not too sure how much the box itself cost, but at a guesstimate,

Box - $50.00
Dixcel - $180
Mashmate - $90.00
Relays and heat sinks - $90.00
Sockets, plugs, wiring - $80.00
Timer - $15.00

Like I said, that's a rough estimate.
Home brewing is soooo cost effective :lol: 

Andrew

Edit: And that doesn't include the elements either.


----------



## gap (17/10/09)

gregs said:


> Heres a pic of my herms element it's 2400w with 2" BSP fitting that screws in from underneath.
> View attachment 31898



Sorry if this is a bit old, just caught the thread,.

Where did you source the neat heating element?

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Screwtop (17/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Finished the controller, Gregs, your one step closer to victory, look out Thunus and Qldkev.
> 
> View attachment 31997
> View attachment 31999
> ...




Andrew, does the control box plug into one GPO, if so is it a 15A cct. Or have you included some logic circutry to preference the HERMS over the HLT etc or maybe programmable demand sequencing so as only one element draws current at any one time.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Andrew, does the control box plug into one GPO, if so is it a 15A cct. Or have you included some logic circutry to preference the HERMS over the HLT etc or maybe programmable demand sequencing so as only one element draws current at any one time.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Three separate leads and circuits 1 x 15a and 2x 10A Screwy, I believe Gregs is getting the electrician in to rewire his main circuit box.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## gregs (17/10/09)

gap said:


> Sorry if this is a bit old, just caught the thread,.
> 
> Where did you source the neat heating element?
> 
> ...




The element is a Grimwood Drink Dispenser 2 BSP fitting UG650000 2.4KW 240V, they have a website (grimwoodheating.com.au) I ordered it through an electrical wholesaler. Cheers


----------



## gap (17/10/09)

gregs said:


> The element is a Grimwood Drink Dispenser 2 BSP fitting UG650000 2.4KW 240V, they have a website (grimwoodheating.com.au) I ordered it through an electrical wholesaler. Cheers




Thanks for that.

Regards


Graeme


----------



## QldKev (18/10/09)

Yesterday the Double BIAB rig got it's first double run; and Thunus also got a batch across his rig.





Thunus and his bulk grain storage




QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/10/09)

QldKev said:


> Yesterday the Double BIAB rig got it's first double run; and Thunus also got a batch across his rig.
> View attachment 32039
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you got your blankies out fellas, hope you had a good brew day, oh and Thunus looks like your brewing a low alcohol beer next, that will test you :lol: .

Andrew


----------



## Thunus (18/10/09)

Had a great day.
Did your Pilsner recipee AndrewQLD, tasted pretty good on the way to the cube.
Also did one of QLDKev's aussie ale recipees from his good book of brews.
Looks a lot more like an english bitter than an aussie ale but I'm sure it will be good :icon_drunk: 




Came up with a device to empty kegs.




and then added kev which made for a much more efficient keg emptier.

Anyway with three BIAB's going I think we actually made more beer than we drank for once. B) 

and here's Kev with his nice white new bag


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/10/09)

So Kev didn't wash it, he just bought a new one :lol: , love it.
Good to hear you had a great day, quite a novel idea your keg emptying device, I've never seen Kev use one that size, 
He usually uses one of these



No wonder you brewed more than you drank :lol: .


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## QldKev (18/10/09)

It was a great day, I was going to take my 1.2L glass over but thought I had better be polite 

We finished the keg of Thunus's first AG.

QldKev


----------



## Henno (18/10/09)

Thunus said:


> Had a great day.
> Did your Pilsner recipee AndrewQLD, tasted pretty good on the way to the cube.
> Also did one of QLDKev's aussie ale recipees from his good book of brews.
> Looks a lot more like an english bitter than an aussie ale but I'm sure it will be good :icon_drunk:
> ...



Are we sure that's not Kev proudly showing off his new undies?


----------



## QldKev (18/10/09)

Henno said:


> Are we sure that's not Kev proudly showing off his new undies?



Mine come with skid marks built in.

This was a bag Thunus got for me, thanks dude.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (18/10/09)

Did some work on the HLT today, made the element bracket and welded it in place.


----------



## Thunus (18/10/09)

Hey Henno Soss turned up in the afternoon and helped QLDKev empty my first keg of AG. He then preceeded to winge about the kit beer he was forced to drink ! How to make an AG beer snob in one afternoon. 

Anywey Gregs were are the shots of this weekends construction work?


----------



## gregs (18/10/09)

Thunus said:


> Hey Henno Soss turned up in the afternoon and helped QLDKev empty my first keg of AG. He then preceeded to winge about the kit beer he was forced to drink ! How to make an AG beer snob in one afternoon.
> 
> Anywey Gregs were are the shots of this weekends construction work?




Theres a pic of HLT element bracket on page 6, will post more tomorow.


----------



## yardy (18/10/09)

gregs said:


> Did some work on the HLT today, made the element bracket and welded it in place.



nice work mate, looking forward to seeing it in action B) 

Cheers


----------



## gregs (18/10/09)

yardy said:


> nice work mate, looking forward to seeing it in action B)
> 
> Cheers




Your not the only one mate, thanks again for the keg it made my day. Cheers


----------



## yardy (18/10/09)

gregs said:


> Your not the only one mate, thanks again for the keg it made my day. Cheers



no worries :icon_cheers:


----------



## Henno (18/10/09)

Thunus said:


> Hey Henno Soss turned up in the afternoon and helped QLDKev empty my first keg of AG. He then preceeded to winge about the kit beer he was forced to drink ! How to make an AG beer snob in one afternoon.



Ha! Have you converted him to making his own though? How long is he up for?


----------



## Thunus (18/10/09)

Henno said:


> Ha! Have you converted him to making his own though? How long is he up for?


He's on his way home allready.
Still talking about moving to Baffle creek.


----------



## QldKev (18/10/09)

gregs said:


> Did some work on the HLT today, made the element bracket and welded it in place.
> View attachment 32050




Hey Gregs, you should have given me a call, would have come out and lent a hand.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (18/10/09)

QldKev said:


> Hey Gregs, you should have given me a call, would have come out and lent a hand.
> 
> QldKev




Thanks Kev, I thought about it but did'nt have a plan of what I was going to do. Also with the tricky bits (welding stainless) I prefer to be on my own. You and Scott looked like you had a great day, I'll have to be there for the next one so you may have to do a triple to keep a the supply. :lol:


----------



## QldKev (19/10/09)

The next one is planned for 2 weeks away; fingers crossed we may have your rig ready by then  4 brews in 1 go :super: :super: 

QldKev


----------



## gregs (20/10/09)

Kev; I'm not sure if I'll have it ready by then, won't be for the want of trying. Here's a pic of the HERMS.


----------



## gregs (20/10/09)

And another


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/10/09)

gregs said:


> Kev; I'm not sure if I'll have it ready by then, won't be for the want of trying. Here's a pic of the HERMS.
> View attachment 32133



Shiny :icon_drool2: and pretty. Good job Gregs.


----------



## Batz (20/10/09)

Thunus said:


> Hey Henno Soss turned up in the afternoon and helped QLDKev empty my first keg of AG. He then preceeded to winge about the kit beer he was forced to drink ! How to make an AG beer snob in one afternoon.




Henno winge ?

Doesn't sound like him at all  

Batz


----------



## gregs (20/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Shiny :icon_drool2: and pretty. Good job Gregs.




You wouldnt believe the trouble I had with that bloody thing Andrew. Not complaining though but as its an old beer cooling coil, it turns out that the olives in the compression fittings, and the thread on the bulkhead ends are nothing Ive seen nor anyone else for that matter. The olives I tracked down through a local hydraulics guy (god bless him) who for some reason took it upon himself to hunt them down over a 3 week period. And the thread on the bulkhead fittings I eventually retaped to suit BSP fittings. But there you go one HERMS unit. Cant wait to plug that control box you built into it.


----------



## QldKev (20/10/09)

It's one brewery that once you get it going you won't need a mirror on; you will be able to us all in any piece of the gear.

QldKev


----------



## Henno (20/10/09)

Batz said:


> Henno winge ?
> 
> Doesn't sound like him at all
> 
> Batz



Better read what Thunus actually wrote again Batz he was talking about a mutual friend of ours. Don't let the truth get in the way of a good story though I suppose. I'd expect that from the likes of you though.


----------



## Batz (20/10/09)

Henno said:


> Better read what Thunus actually wrote again Batz he was talking about a mutual friend of ours. Don't let the truth get in the way of a good story though I suppose. I'd expect that from the likes of you though.




Worth a shot at ya anyway...........moaning bugger :lol: 

Batz


----------



## yardy (21/10/09)

Henno said:


> Better read what Thunus actually wrote again Batz he was talking about a mutual friend of ours. Don't let the truth get in the way of a good story though I suppose. I'd expect that from the likes of you though.






Batz said:


> Worth a shot at ya anyway...........moaning bugger :lol:
> 
> Batz





Oh goody, handbags at 10 paces :lol:


----------



## QldKev (21/10/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (21/10/09)

gregs said:


> Kev; I'm not sure if I'll have it ready by then, won't be for the want of trying. Here's a pic of the HERMS.
> View attachment 32133



<_< Gunna have to slow these boys down somehow?

Needs a polish h34r: 


Looking great Gregs when is the planned solo flight?


----------



## QldKev (21/10/09)

Chappo said:


> <_< Gunna have to slow these boys down somehow?
> 
> Needs a polish h34r:
> 
> ...



So does his herms pot 

QldKev


----------



## yardy (22/10/09)

c'mon greg, where's the shiney new keggle pics B)


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/10/09)

I just had a look at Gregs HLT Yardy, it's nice and shiny.
It's going to be one sweet looking rig when it's finished.

Andrew


----------



## yardy (22/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> I just had a look at Gregs HLT Yardy, it's nice and shiny.
> It's going to be one sweet looking rig when it's finished.
> 
> Andrew




sounds sweet, i just came into some more swagelok compression fittings as it happens, if you guys need any give us a yell

cheers
Yard


----------



## Batz (22/10/09)

yardy said:


> sounds sweet, i just came into some more swagelok compression fittings as it happens, if you guys need any give us a yell
> 
> cheers
> Yard




You too ?


----------



## QldKev (22/10/09)

Someone must be nice giving them away... 

QldKev


----------



## yardy (22/10/09)

Batz said:


> You too ?



:lol:


----------



## yardy (22/10/09)

QldKev said:


> Someone must be nice giving them away...
> 
> QldKev



Kev,

as the owner of a mash tun, please explain this biab business that you're carrying on with


----------



## gregs (22/10/09)

Some pics of the HLT element mounting 



Was'nt happy at first but after talking to Andrew, problem solved.


----------



## gregs (22/10/09)

Element is only siting in position fo photo.


----------



## gregs (22/10/09)

Another veiw, I feel I'm bowing to peer pressure here guys.


----------



## QldKev (25/10/09)

yardy said:


> Kev,
> 
> as the owner of a mash tun, please explain this biab business that you're carrying on with




Yep, was going to go traditional 3V, but am enjoying the BIAG concept too much at this stage.

Do you need a spare 25L mash tun?

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (25/10/09)

Another day in Bundy Constructions.



Gregs stand getting ready for painting. With Gregs tinkering with the control box.


Hey Gregs that letter box is missing its number 




The stand inserts for the Keggle with heat shield, Herms, Mash tun and Keggle, hanging ready for painting.



The day finished with the rig painted and some work on the keggles.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (26/10/09)

QldKev said:


> Another day in Bundy Constructions.
> 
> View attachment 32328
> 
> ...



Kev, the letter box is because when this rig is finished Ill be so far in front of you and Scott you guys will have to mail me to stay in touch. :lol:


----------



## gregs (26/10/09)

Completed the brew stand today


----------



## gregs (26/10/09)

Pic of where the pots sit withstainless scratch plates


----------



## gregs (26/10/09)

And one of the burner end


----------



## gregs (26/10/09)

March pump mounted


----------



## gregs (27/10/09)

last one


----------



## porky (27/10/09)

Mate,

Top work as always.
That is four times stronger than it needs to be.  
Will last a few hundred years I reckon.
When will we witness the cherry popper??

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## gregs (27/10/09)

Yeah Mark it is over- kill but I went for the 40mil box for the look, I like the look of the larger section. 

As for the first brew, maybe in a week or two, Im struggling for time at the moment but will post the day when it comes around. Thanks again for your help on the power box. Cheers.


----------



## raven19 (27/10/09)

Looking real good there!

Question re - element mounting box appears to be metal in lieu of plastic. Can you advise where can I locate 2 of these to upgrade my plastic ones on my kettle?

Cheers! Look forward to reading up on its maiden voyage!


----------



## eric8 (27/10/09)

Wow there sure is some great gear being built up there! Gregs are you coming down to Sydney any time soon?  
Nice work, look forward to seeing it all up and running


----------



## QldKev (27/10/09)

gregs said:


> And one of the burner end
> View attachment 32345



Thats one cool looking burner there Greg.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (27/10/09)

raven19 said:


> Looking real good there!
> 
> Question re - element mounting box appears to be metal in lieu of plastic. Can you advise where can I locate 2 of these to upgrade my plastic ones on my kettle?
> 
> Cheers! Look forward to reading up on its maiden voyage!




Raven I got the metal box's (diecast) from Jacar and Dick Smiths there about $15.00 a pop.


----------



## gregs (27/10/09)

QldKev said:


> Thats one cool looking burner there Greg.
> 
> QldKev




I hope it works ok Kev. Thanks for the help on it.


----------



## raven19 (30/10/09)

gregs said:


> Raven I got the metal box's (diecast) from Jacar and Dick Smiths there about $15.00 a pop.



Thanks, will have to pop into Jaycar today to check them out! Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## gregs (1/11/09)

Brew rig's getting closer to being finnished.
[=32506:Brattachmentew_Gear_047.jpg]


----------



## gregs (1/11/09)

Another one


----------



## gregs (1/11/09)

View inside HLT


----------



## yardy (1/11/09)

can get you a job on the shut-down crew tomorrow greg :icon_cheers: 

nice work mate

what's the site glass made from ?

cheers
Yard


----------



## Thunus (1/11/09)

Looks grest greg.
Where do you hang the bags? :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/11/09)

Gees, away for a week and look what happens, awesome stuff Greg, love the scales too, such a professional setup.
Can't wait to see it in action.
Got to go and unpack my bags now.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## gregs (1/11/09)

Thunus said:


> Looks grest greg.
> Where do you hang the bags? :icon_cheers:




Yeah Scott when the rig is finished the bags will be hung from the rear view mirror, just to remind me of you and Kev. :lol:


----------



## QldKev (1/11/09)

Another 3 brews done in Bundy today, how many does that put Gregs up too?? including the one he didn't do today zero....


Thunus showing Gregs what happens when you slow chill in the sink and leave the tap running. Got to love that PINK mop bucket  Thunus.




The slow chill then got moved to the pool for a dip, while the other 2 safely sat in their buckets





QldKev


----------



## Thunus (3/11/09)

Hey Gregs 4 days until AG #1

Rig looks great and QLDKev and I have shown u just about every possible mistake, [email protected]#up and
forgoten step last weekend. :lol: 

Still not sure if it will work without a bag but I look forward to trying the beer.


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/11/09)

Well fellas, the day finally arrived. Gregs brewery is now fully functional and you can be assured gregs is now a _REAL_ brewer.
The day went without a hitch, HERMS worked a treat and all target temps were hit spot on.
3hrs and 15 minutes from dough in to cubing.

The proud brewer with his baby.



Mashing in a double batch of Cromwell bitter



How's this for clear recirculation?



Boil is finished and it's time to no chill.



The last of the wort, nice and clear.



And here we have one very happy brewer



This had to have been one of the easiest and smoothest brew days I have seen, I wish all of mine were like that.
And just as a teaser here's gregs herms, the heart of the brewery.



Lisa and I had a great day, thanks Greg and Deb, we're looking forward to the next one.
Oh and by the way Qldkev and Thunus, you've disappeared from the rear view mirror :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## QldKev (8/11/09)

Looks good, glad the brew day went well. Looking forward to trying the beer :chug: So which bag did you hang onto for the day?

QldKev


----------



## porky (8/11/09)

Very nice.
Again, top work.
With all that shiny stuff you don't need a rear view mirror :lol: 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## gregs (8/11/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Well fellas, the day finally arrived. Gregs brewery is now fully functional and you can be assured gregs is now a _REAL_ brewer.
> The day went without a hitch, HERMS worked a treat and all target temps were hit spot on.
> 3hrs and 15 minutes from dough in to cubing.
> 
> ...



Well that was one very enjoyable day; thanks very much Andrew and Lisa for sharing it with myself and Deb, it was a wonderful day. It reminded me of the master and the apprentice with me trying to take it all in and having a ball at the same time (At one stage I had to push my way in to have a go with the mash paddle). :lol: 

I guess it all ran smoothly because the brew system was modelled on Andrews gear and Ive had a lot of input from him and the local brew community. So thanks go to Andrew, QldKev, Budwiser and Yardy. And a special thanks to Thunus AKA Scott for allowing me to take the liberty during work to complete this rig and supplying the steel, thanks very much Scott. 

Oh and by the way Kev and Scott Im sorry about the dust Ive left you in, but the road for me is all clear ahead, please dont hesitate to call if you require directions. (I wonder what that dust tastes like).


----------



## hockadays (8/11/09)

Nice job Gregs,

How well did the HX perform? Did you step mash and what sort of ramp rate did you get?

hockadays


----------



## yardy (8/11/09)

well done greg B) :icon_chickcheers: :beer: :beerbang:


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/11/09)

> And a special thanks to Thunus AKA Scott for allowing me to take the liberty during work to complete this rig and supplying the steel, thanks very much Scott.



Yes I'll second that Gregs. I think there are a few Bundybrewers that owe a lot to Scotts generosity, hopefully one day I'lll be able to repay him in some way. Thanks again Scott it is greatly appreciated.
Feel free to come over anytime and I'll hose the dust off for you  .
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## gregs (8/11/09)

hockadays said:


> Nice job Gregs,
> 
> How well did the HX perform? Did you step mash and what sort of ramp rate did you get?
> 
> hockadays




Yeah hockadays thanks, I didn't time the unit during this brew although I water tested the ramp times repeatedly prior to insulating the HERMS & Mash Tun. Showed a step of one degree per min. That was tested from 65 degrees to 80 degrees. The water inside the HERMS unit it self showed 70 degrees while it was holding a constant 65 degrees in the coil. during the brew the water in the herms unit showed 68 degrees while the wort was holding 65 degrees in the coil, just a little beter than the water test. The variation during the mash was between 65.4 and 64.6 degrees. Not bad really.


----------



## Thunus (8/11/09)

Congratulations Gregs.

Don't worry about the dust QLDKev and I are washing it down with a JSGA as we type


----------



## gregs (8/11/09)

A double Cromwell Bitter in the fermenting fridge and pressured up. Life's good.


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/11/09)

Looking good Greg, how did those cubes go, did they maintain the vacuum Ok?

Andrew


----------



## gregs (8/11/09)

Well Andrew they appeared to have held vacuum, I slowly loosened the lids and I could hear air rush in so I guess they are ok.  

Smelt so good I thought about putting it straight in to the kegs.


----------



## Henno (8/11/09)

gregs said:


> A double Cromwell Bitter in the fermenting fridge and pressured up. Life's good.
> View attachment 32746



Geez mate, haven't ya got a stainless fridge? :lol:


----------



## gregs (8/11/09)

Henno said:


> Geez mate, haven't ya got a stainless fridge? :lol:




Fair go mate, I'm work'n on it


----------



## schooey (8/11/09)

Well done guys, great to see some fine engineering and a whole lot of knowledge shared... :beerbang:


----------



## Screwtop (8/11/09)

Congrats Gregs, that system leaves you to learn to brew without the hassle of system development at the same time, smart move. 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## gregs (9/11/09)

Screwtop said:


> Congrats Gregs, that system leaves you to learn to brew without the hassle of system development at the same time, smart move.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy




Thanks Screwy; you probably dont realise it, but for a long time now Ive been reading your posts taking in the information that youve been offering to others, and a lot of the technical points youve made in regards to HERMS brewing are built into my system. Thanks heaps. gregs.


----------



## QldKev (9/11/09)

Hey Greg, you may have HERMS but you don't have a BAG!

QldKev


----------



## Kai (9/11/09)

Looks like there's a bag in there holding the hops.


----------



## gregs (9/11/09)

QldKev said:


> Hey Greg, you may have HERMS but you don't have a BAG!
> 
> QldKev




Hey Kev, Kai is right the bag is holding the hops, however the bag youre referring to is on my pillow where it belongs. Im brewing again this weekend and hopefully doing two doubles a Dr Smurt GA and an Andrews Pills. Id love you to be here to help. Stay in touch. Cheers.

Oh and by the way you and Scott have been quiet lately, is it because youre dusting your selves off?


----------



## QldKev (9/11/09)

gregs said:


> Hey Kev, Kai is right the bag is holding the hops, however the bag youre referring to is on my pillow where it belongs. Im brewing again this weekend and hopefully doing two doubles a Dr Smurt GA and an Andrews Pills. Id love you to be here to help. Stay in touch. Cheers.
> 
> Oh and by the way you and Scott have been quiet lately, is it because youre dusting your selves off?



Not sure why we need dusting after all the brews us masters have achieved, you apprentices may need some time to catch up. 

We can have a combined brew day, Thunus, Gregs and QldKev... have you got your tow hitch organised on that brew bench yet, or is it at your place? :icon_chickcheers: 


QldKev


----------



## Thunus (9/11/09)

Hey Gregs just a warning if your going to invite QLDKev over for a brew day you'll need more than 46lts of cromwell!


----------



## gregs (9/11/09)

Actually Scott It will be a dry brew day as the Cromwell Bitter that was brewed last weekend was the first beer Ive brewed since the brew day Deb an d I put on all them weeks ago. But you and Kev bags are welcome as I would love to see the master brewers in action. 

Second thoughts Ive band all bags from the shed, but youre welcome to use my gear. Cheers. Please dust your selves off before entering. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Thunus (9/11/09)

gregs said:


> Actually Scott It will be a dry brew day as the Cromwell Bitter that was brewed last weekend was the first beer I've brewed since the brew day Deb an d I put on all them weeks ago. But you and Kev bags are welcome as I would love to see the master brewers in action.
> 
> Second thought's I've band all bags from the shed, but you're welcome to use my gear. Cheers. Please dust your selves off before entering. :icon_cheers:


Hey just for something different kev and I are having a beer at the moment. :icon_cheers: 
I will have a keg of aussie ale to bring around. What day are u thinking about?


----------



## gregs (9/11/09)

Was thinking maybe Sunday, your thoughts?


----------



## QldKev (9/11/09)

Thunus said:


> Hey just for something different kev and I are having a beer at the moment. :icon_cheers:
> I will have a keg of aussie ale to bring around. What day are u thinking about?




Even a keg of QldKev northern brewer 

Us real AG brewers (BIAB) have beer spare :icon_drunk: 


That fancy brew rig won't break down this weekend will it? :blink: 


QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/11/09)

Thunus said:


> Hey Gregs just a warning if your going to invite QLDKev over for a brew day you'll need more than 46lts of cromwell!






QldKev said:


> Even a keg of QldKev northern brewer
> 
> Us real AG brewers (BIAB) have beer spare :icon_drunk:
> 
> ...




Not according to your partner in crime kev, see above


----------



## QldKev (10/11/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Not according to your partner in crime kev, see above



Thats cause he drank it all :chug: 

and every one knows I will only have a beer or two.



QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (15/11/09)

gregs said:


> And some moreView attachment 31588




Youve got some fancy machined parts there......


----------



## QldKev (15/11/09)

Hey Greg,

Hear you already have a stuck sparge this morning, don't worry when I come over I will bring a bag.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (15/11/09)

Well that was a big day for my second AG between Thunus and myself we knocked out 92 litres, one double pils and a double Golden Ale. Me old BIAB mate QldKev knocked out two on his double rig, one Hef and a Cromwell Bitter. As I said it was a big day but boy did we have some fun! Wow thats around 138 litres of great beer in one day. Thanks Andrew and Lisa for popping in to see how things were going. I must say the brew rig is all class, what do you say Kev?


----------



## gregs (15/11/09)

Can you believe theses guys, here we have a 3V HERMS system and Scotts trying to work out where the bag gos for Christ sake. :lol:


----------



## gregs (15/11/09)

And the best part of the day, heres Kev all tangled up with Scott having to come to the rescue. Bloody bag belongs over his head.


----------



## Thunus (15/11/09)

Hey Greg's thanks for a great day and some good beer.

Playing with my BIAB rig just won't be the same after you've let me fiddle 
with your PID controlled HERMS


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/11/09)

QldKev said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> Hear you already have a stuck sparge this morning, don't worry when I come over I will bring a bag.
> 
> QldKev


kev, I'm pretty sure Gregs won't let your grubby bag within kooee if his mash tun. :lol: 
Really sorry about the overly fine crush on the grains Greg, I was really hoping for a smooth day for you today, but at least that is the only draw back with the system and getting the crush right is pretty easy as a rule.
Unless I do the crushing  

Andrew


----------



## gregs (16/11/09)

Yep theres no way Kev will get near this rig with that discussing looking bag although hes welcome to come and have a drive any time he likes.



 And dont worry about the crush Andrew if anything it set us a challenge and I now know the limits of my mash tun. The main thing is we learnt something and had some fun. We all appreciate the help, just think about it; Ive built a rig with 15 years of AG experience without knowing a thing about it, whacked through 3 doubles approximately 138 litres without having any grain, hops or yeast of my own. I cant thank you enough; the Bundy brewer hood is a magic thing. Cheers.


----------



## QldKev (16/11/09)

My brew bag is like a pizza oven, the flavours mature with lots of use B) 

I have to admitt is is one sweet brew rig you've got there Greg.

QldKev


----------



## gregs (16/11/09)

QldKev said:


> My brew bag is like a pizza oven, the flavours mature with lots of use B)
> 
> I have to admitt is is one sweet brew rig you've got there Greg.
> 
> QldKev



Good idea Kev Ill get that pizza oven finished and well throw it in there. :lol:


----------



## Barley Belly (16/11/09)

Nice shiny rig :wub:


----------



## QldKev (16/11/09)

gregs said:


> Good idea Kev Ill get that pizza oven finished and well throw it in there. :lol:



So that means I can still use the bag for another year or two  

QldKev


----------



## gregs (16/11/09)

QldKev said:


> So that means I can still use the bag for another year or two
> 
> QldKev



Kev you only have a BIAB rig remember, the bag wont last that long and I think the extra dirt in it is the dust I left you in, sorry.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

At last I am nearing the end of the stand construction, there is no way I could have done this without most of it being done By Gregs and Qldkev  your legends, and a special thanks goes to Thunus.

Just have the vessels to polish and re shroud in insulation and then it's all systems go.
To be honest I'm not too keen on firing this baby up, what happens if I spill water on it or worse... _scratch it _  . maybe i should just put it away and not brew any more!

Thanks guys.


----------



## QldKev (20/11/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> At last I am nearing the end of the stand construction, there is no way I could have done this without most of it being done By Gregs and Qldkev  your legends, and a special thanks goes to Thunus.
> 
> Just have the vessels to polish and re shroud in insulation and then it's all systems go.
> To be honest I'm not too keen on firing this baby up, what happens if I spill water on it or worse... _scratch it _  . maybe i should just put it away and not brew any more!
> ...





Hey Andrew it looks sweet, you must be looking forward to the first run. A few hours put in by all but especially by Greg. I know personally I would still be brewing of my old table if it wasnt for Greg and Scott.

But the real question is after a few beers this Saturday do I get to ride the stand up and down the driveway? I won't crash it!


QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

QldKev said:


> Hey Andrew it looks sweet, you must be looking forward to the first run. A few hours put in by all but especially by Greg. I know personally I would still be brewing of my old table if it wasn't for Greg and Scott.
> 
> But the real question is after a few beers this Saturday do I get to ride the stand up and down the driveway? I won't crash it!
> 
> ...



:blink: Sorry mate, after I polish and buff it tomorrow, give the wheels a lube and change the fuses it will be put to bed (move over Lisa) so you'll have to settle for a ride on your trike :lol: .

Andrew


----------



## Batz (20/11/09)

Man that looks the goods!

Gives the inspiration to build a new stand myself, I've been talking about it for 5 years. 

Love to see it in action Andrew, wink, wink, hint, hint   

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

Batz said:


> Man that looks the goods!
> 
> Gives the inspiration to build a new stand myself, I've been talking about it for 5 years.
> 
> ...



You and Julie don't need an invite mate. But we really need to noodle out a weekend, maybe after Xmas.
By the way, have a great night tomorrow night.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (20/11/09)

Just beautiful!






TP


----------



## QldKev (20/11/09)

Andrew just needs a Bling sticker for his rig


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

QldKev said:


> Andrew just needs a Bling sticker for his rig



bulk buy?


----------



## gregs (20/11/09)

Well I must say Andrew, that is as neat as a pin, I was thinking this afternoon when I laid eyes on the finished product that you took a lot of care in finishing the rig and lining up the stainless scratch plate sections that some fool managed to get a little out of square. Also I like the look of the round burner. Very nice rig; puts a big smile on my face when I think about the fun we all had and the Bundy brewer hood magic. Well done


----------



## QldKev (20/11/09)

now we just have to get together to watch hops grow and drink deers

QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/11/09)

gregs said:


> Well I must say Andrew, that is as neat as a pin, I was thinking this afternoon when I laid eyes on the finished product that you took a lot of care in finishing the rig and lining up the stainless scratch plate sections that some fool managed to get a little out of square. Also I like the look of the round burner. Very nice rig; puts a big smile on my face when I think about the fun we all had and the Bundy brewer hood magic. Well done


They looked pretty straightish to me Greg, and I'm still smiling.
Go the Bundy Brewers :super: 




QldKev said:


> now we just have to get together to watch hops grow and drink deers
> 
> QldKev



Drinking the beer is not a problem hey kev  ? but watching hops grow, even at Pumpys 9" a day is a bit much for me.

Andrew


----------



## yardy (22/11/09)

Batz said:


> Love to see it in action Andrew, wink, wink, hint, hint
> 
> Batz




Good idea :icon_chickcheers: 

Yard


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/12/09)

Finally dragged my baby out of the shed and fired up for an Aussie Ale brew day.





It's pretty dazzling in the sun, but it's great to get out of the 38c shed and into the breeze.
When the new shed and carport goes up I'll have a nice shady area to brew.

Andrew


----------



## clean brewer (6/12/09)

Nice one Andrew.... :beerbang: Something for me to work towards, looks so much easier than Gravity and Manually brewing....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## yardy (6/12/09)

outstanding mate B) 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## QldKev (6/12/09)

Looks good!, the idea of keeping all the hoses inside the frame is so much neater too. Now I just need to come over and test the brew to make sure it is up to scratch.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (6/12/09)

Hey Andrew, pitty we didn't talk, I also put a brew on.

My first run on the dual rig with a double and a single batch. The double was a JSGA, and the single a bastardized Schneider Wiezen. 





QldKev


----------



## woodmac66 (6/12/09)

Very nice mate impesive!
Herms ................I so want one!


----------



## Henno (6/12/09)

Pretty dazzling in the sun! I think it was blinding the pilots on final approach to Bundy airport. The good news is you can also fry eggs with it, from 2 blocks away.


----------



## QldKev (16/4/11)

Bundaberg Constructions has fired back up with the next project on the table. I've been talking about wanting to build a 3V system, so we had a start on the mash tun. I picked up an awesome 100L S/S pot from ebay, it had a sandwiched base so we had to open it up to allow the mounting depth for the heating element. 

We cut the round hole for the internal RIMS heating element. Gregs with his eye for a good line, working hard cutting out the square section for the mounting box. 




OK box section cut out and holes drilled to mount the element. 




Diecast box mounted with heating element in place.




Box with lid on 




View of element in place




We checked out the Bundy Constructions made false bottom, which we made last week




Thanks to Gregs for all the help so far; and thunus for the use of Bundy Constructions.


QldKev


----------



## gregs (16/4/11)

It wont be long now Kev and you can kiss BIAB good bye. 

Go the 3V HX. :beerbang:


----------



## ekul (16/4/11)

wow, that is lookin pretty damn good to me!

Nice work guys, the most productive thing i've done all day is groan about how much my head hurts


----------



## yardy (16/4/11)

QldKev said:


> Bundaberg Constructions has fired back up with the next project on the table. I've been talking about wanting to build a 3V system, so we had a start on the mash tun. I picked up an awesome 100L S/S pot from ebay, it had a sandwiched base so we had to open it up to allow the mounting depth for the heating element.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Gregs for all the help so far; and thunus for the use of Bundy Constructions.
> ...



Nice job BC Pty Ltd, tell your boilermaker to get a shield on though, those 1mm cutting wheels eat faces :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## QldKev (16/4/11)

yardy said:


> Nice job BC Pty Ltd, tell your boilermaker to get a shield on though, those 1mm cutting wheels eat faces :icon_cheers:
> 
> cheers




Hope you liked the false bottom, the idea came from looking at your bottom.... your false bottom!


QldKev


----------



## gregs (16/4/11)

yardy said:


> Nice job BC Pty Ltd, tell your boilermaker to get a shield on though, those 1mm cutting wheels eat faces :icon_cheers:
> 
> cheers



Yeah good point yards I should be wearing a face shield, even if its to keep Kevs sweat off me, yuck.


----------



## QldKev (16/4/11)

gregs said:


> Yeah good point yards I should be wearing a face shield, even if its to keep Kevs sweat off me, yuck.




1 drip! and you didn't even notice until I told you. Now you just have to dip your hand in the next brew for a free salt addition, that's if you can ever come to terms with it and wash it off. 

Thanks for the help over the last couple of weeks :icon_cheers: 

QldKev


----------



## yardy (17/4/11)

QldKev said:


> Hope you liked the false bottom, the idea came from looking at your bottom.... your false bottom!
> 
> 
> QldKev



they come from far and wide to see the bottom :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## gregs (17/4/11)

Not sure what this is all about? I thought most bottoms had a single slot; you guys seem to have multiple slots and false ones at that. 

Im confused and quite put off, Kevs sweating and false bottoms.

Kev is that some kind of play thing? Very strange indeed. :blink:


----------

